# What is the difference between the I-pilot and I-pilot link?



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone explain?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Link connects up to your compatible Humminbird GPS to allow additional trolling motor control and capabilities (following tracks, waypoints, following contours, etc.). Don't know much more about it beyond that basic cliff's notes answer...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I know I'm glad I listened to one of the Gspot guys and bought the Ipilot I know that much!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Ipilot is a remote that links to the trolling motor that has cool functions like anchor mode, left, right, speed up, speed down, and return track.
Like reelwork said the link is all stated previously plus the ability to interface with your hummingbird to go to waypoints and trails on your GPS. It's pretty cool how the trolling motor has evolved!!!!!!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

So is the link better? I don't own a humminbird unit. Is the contour and waypoints necessary?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Im nearly sure you must have a bird unit to have the link. Thats the way it was explained to me at purchase, I wanted lowrance so I bought Ipilot


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

does the ipilot come with spot lock and co pilot?


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Deer30 said:


> does the ipilot come with spot lock and co pilot?


yes, but it is anchor and runs off gps holds better than copilot spot lock


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

EvansMarine said:


> yes, but it is anchor and runs off gps holds better than copilot spot lock


will the gps work without it being hooked up to a fishfinder?


----------



## 1160 Potter (Jul 16, 2013)

The Ipilot & Ipilot Link both use GPS for anchoring, navigating to a desired way point (within a reasonable distance) and remembering/following a stored track. The Link does the same plus has the ability to store more way points, follow contours and a few other tasks (that I've yet to figure out how to use) when teamed with Humminbird Electronics and a Lake Master SD Card. I don't think the additional cost of the Link is a benefit if you don't have HB Elect or Lake Master SD, plus Lake Master does not have an SD card for the Gulf, yet. I had the Ipilot then traded up for the Link, not much difference other than more bells and whistles.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Deer30 said:


> will the gps work without it being hooked up to a fishfinder?


I have Ipilot Link and the difference between Ipilot and Ipilot Link is your Hummingbird only fish finder is networked to your trolling motor and it gives you full control of all the ipilot functions at the fish finder. An example of the difference is Ipilot can store 5 or 6 spot locks and a limited amount of tracks. With the fish finder networked all your waypoints are seen by the TM and you can "go to" and "spot lock" on arrival at any waypoint you have on the Hummingbird. Essentially the Hummingbird unit becomes the brain for the fish finder and an extra remote control. You can use the handheld remote or the fish finder.

I am excited about being able to troll quietly to some of my waypoints that are set up to fish a specific spot on say a SE wind. You can tell the unit to alarm you when you get x away from the spot and you can tell it to lock on the spot.

Here are the downsides. Johnson outdoors owns both Minkota and Hummingbird so hence the marriage. You have to use a Hummingbird unit to get it to work. I would have preferred to stay with Garmin but I did get all my waypoints and data to export and import to the new Hummingbird. Here is the $ bad news. If you are freshwater you can get Link on just about all of their thrust models including the new 112. However on the saltwater side they only offer Link pre-installed on 55lb and 80lb units and not for the 112lb. The freshwater 112 unit sells with Ipilot Link pre-installed for $2,050. So if you want the Riptide 112 Ipilot saltwater and Link you have to buy the $800 kit to convert the Riptide saltwater 112lb to an Ipilot Link. The saltwater Riptide 112 without Link cost $1,830 and now add the $800 to make it Link. Crazy that you can get a freshwater 112 Ipilot Link for $2,050 but have to spend $2,630 for it in saltwater.

Work has me screwed but in a couple weeks I will make a video about how it works. Bass guys have been using this a lot and if you are like me and have spots where a few feet make all the difference between hitting a grass line or pocket then it should be useful on salt as well.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

What lb thrust would move my 1860 tunnel pretty good? Is 80lb a overkill?


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Deer30 said:


> What lb thrust would move my 1860 tunnel pretty good? Is 80lb a overkill?


80 would be perfect


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

mmcclure9 said:


> 80 would be perfect


I use an 80 lb Great White/Ipilot on a 22 foot Champion center console. I have no power problems at all.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mmcclure9 said:


> 80 would be perfect


X2 - you're gonna be using a 24V setup pretty much no matter what. Might as well go with the 80 and move with ease without any weight difference.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

How hard is it going from 12 volt to 24 volt? I have a 55lb minn kota riptide on a 18 ft Nitro bay and it has no power i even bought a new battery and still has same power.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Nitrobay said:


> How hard is it going from 12 volt to 24 volt? I have a 55lb minn kota riptide on a 18 ft Nitro bay and it has no power i even bought a new battery and still has same power.


Not hard at all - simply add a battery to the trolling motor side wired in series (12+12=24) and change/upgrade to a 24v trolling motor. That's about it...

Wiring:

Parallel is where you wire positive to positive and negative to negative. Voltage remains at 12 volts but reserve capacity is combined to make what is basically a more powerful 12 volt setup as far as reserve capacity goes.

Series is where you wire the positive of one battery to the negative of the other voltage is doubled but capacity remains the same. For power you connect to the available negative on one battery and the available positive of the other to add voltage 12+12=24.

Easy button! If there's anything we can do to help, please let us know. We carry batteries and trolling motors.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

ReelWork said:


> Not hard at all - simply add a battery to the trolling motor side wired in series (12+12=24) and change/upgrade to a 24v trolling motor. That's about it...
> 
> Wiring:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help!!!!!!!:work:


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Any deals out there on the ipilot?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've fished from two boats recently with the Ipilot trolling motors and I must say that is an upgrade that I am itching to make on my boat. Currently I have 82# motorguide on my 24' boat but would like to upgrade to the 112# Ipilot but room for an additional battery is going to be an issue.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Deer30 said:


> Any deals out there on the ipilot?


Yes, there is currently a Minn Kota rebate - seems to be dollar for dollar based on lbs of thrust or in other words, a MK112 is getting a $112 rebate.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

ReelWork said:


> Yes, there is currently a Minn Kota rebate - seems to be dollar for dollar based on lbs of thrust or in other words, a MK112 is getting a $112 rebate.


That's good. That would cover the taxes some


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

What shaft length do you think I need? I have a alumacraft 1860


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm on the edge between the ipilot and ipilot link


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Deer30 said:


> What shaft length do you think I need? I have a alumacraft 1860


You ought to be fine with a 54 inch.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Deer30 said:


> I'm on the edge between the ipilot and ipilot link


You said on pg 1 you don't have Hummingbird so the decision should be easy, unless you are going to buy a new fishfinder as well. Link does nothing for you unless you have a Hummingbird unit.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

ReelWork said:


> You ought to be fine with a 54 inch.


Can I get the 80lb in a 54"?


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, if I purchase the ipilot link and wait on the humminbird, will I be able to use some of the features of the ipilot?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

A blondie would say quickly the difference is one pilot has the* "link" *and the other doesn't!:spineyes:


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

trouthammer said:


> You said on pg 1 you don't have Hummingbird so the decision should be easy, unless you are going to buy a new fishfinder as well. Link does nothing for you unless you have a Hummingbird unit.


Your correct. If I were to add a humminbird finder later on, I would then need to add the link remote to make it functional. The add on $799 vs extra $300 up front. I'm trying to weight my options to see what is best right now. If the ipilot link will still be usable other than the follow the contour and extra tracks, waypoints then I want the link and just upgrade the finder later this year


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Deer30 said:


> Your correct. If I were to add a humminbird finder later on, I would then need to add the link remote to make it functional. The add on $799 vs extra $300 up front. I'm trying to weight my options to see what is best right now. If the ipilot link will still be usable other than the follow the contour and extra tracks, waypoints then I want the link and just upgrade the finder later this year


To follow contours means you have to have the fish finder as they are on certain freshwater maps on your fish finder . Not available as far as I know on any saltwater maps. But otherwise yes you have a programmable remote that stores tracks and waypoints you make with the unit but the number is limited. You have to for example lay a track before you store it and make a waypoint on the unit before you can go to it. You doing freshwater or salt or both?


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

trouthammer said:


> To follow contours means you have to have the fish finder as they are on certain freshwater maps on your fish finder . Not available as far as I know on any saltwater maps. But otherwise yes you have a programmable remote that stores tracks and waypoints you make with the unit but the number is limited. You have to for example lay a track before you store it and make a waypoint on the unit before you can go to it. You doing freshwater or salt or both?


Mostly fresh. I lived in corpus for 12 years and did plenty of salt fishing. Seen what it can do to a boat. Now I'm living in San Antonio and sticking to lakes and rivers. Will the link without the finder do the same features as the ipilot? Is it absolutely necessary to have the ipilot link for auto and co-pilot and spot lock to work? I want the ipilot link and be able to use it until I can afford a new fish finder.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

well i made the leap and purchased the pilot link!!! i can't wait to get it and get it installed!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my ipilot link yesterday. Now just need to mount it


----------

